

Finally  Instant Boot-Up on Windows Machines - edw519
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/20072/?a=f

======
asmosoinio
Anyone got a mirror for this? Seems to be down, probably due to slashdot etc.

However I guess this is not booting to windows, but to something else? Is that
really a new thing?

------
bayareaguy
This sounds like a nice feature for tvio-like systems but I wonder if a move
towards flash drives will undermine the opportunity for this sort of software
more generally.

